#ubuntu-arb 2012-12-10
<cwayne> BerndSch: what if you search the software center for unity-lens-sshsearch, does it show up then?
<BerndSch> ajmitch, cwayne: interessting. I installed 12.04 in virtualbox to check on a new installation. I can find it with apt-cache search, but i couldn't find it in the software center!
<ajmitch> BerndSch: yeah, that'll be because of the uneditable myapps entry that we need to get someone with DB access to fix, I believe
<ajmitch> sorry that I didn't realise it when I uploaded
<coolbhavi> hey cwayne jvrbanac
<jvrbanac> coolbhavi, good morning!
<cwayne> mornin coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> how are you doing?
<cwayne> coolbhavi: not too badly, how about you?
<coolbhavi> cwayne, m also doing good :)
<cwayne> coolbhavi: great :)
<cwayne> coolbhavi: any chance of getting pypi lens into extras :P
<coolbhavi> cwayne, still one vote :-) wait ll ping the arb on list now
<cwayne> thanks :P
<BerndSch> ajmitch: ok, would be nice to ping me here when the myapps entry is changed?!
<coolbhavi> cwayne, done
<coolbhavi> hey BerndSch
<cwayne> coolbhavi: thanks :)
<coolbhavi> :-)
<BerndSch> hey coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> :-)
<icb410> Hi, I have some free time this week and next and would like to contribute reviews to the ~100s of apps pending review. Should I do the following: 1)Download package indicated; 2) Check functionality; 3) Check code conforms to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviewBoard/Review/Guidelines ? Where do I submit a technical review and what specifically should I include?
<ajmitch> submit reviews to app-review-board@lists.ubuntu.com and check the package for licensing, check that files are in /opt/extras.ubuntu.com/packagename (with a few exceptions)
<ajmitch> there are currently tools like licensecheck & arb-lint which you can use for that
<ajmitch> icb410: and thank you for offering to help with reviewing :)
<icb410> If packaging or license is not present, should I just note that in the email to ARB and they'll follow up with author?
<icb410> Just sent in a review of TeaTime. Hope it helps. I'll try to do another one tomorrow. Please let me know via email what I can do to make the review more useful for the ARB
<ajmitch> do you want to subscribe to the mailing list, or shall I just mark messages from you as auto-approved on mailman?
#ubuntu-arb 2012-12-11
<coolbhavi> hey dpm :) welcome back!
<dpm> heya coolbhavi, thanks :)
<coolbhavi> :-) how are you doing?
<ajmitch> coolbhavi: got the nod from the TB about voting, as you may have seen
<ajmitch> time for me to sleep, it's 2AM & I've been doing work rather than having spare time for arb stuff
<coolbhavi> yes ajmitch thanks I just pinged the ubuntu-devel list again good night!
<coolbhavi> dpm, I remember you had reported a bug on launcher icon not showing on apps directory. I think I came across the same sort of stuff again
<coolbhavi> do you have the link to the bug?
<dpm> coolbhavi, it should be tagged as 'arb', let me have a look
<coolbhavi> dpm, sure
<dpm> coolbhavi, bug 1081504
<coolbhavi> thanks a lot dpm
<dpm> np ;)
<bdrung> coolbhavi: no doubts/questions re the new review process
<coolbhavi> bdrung, :-)
<bdrung> coolbhavi: that's the reason you've got no response mail (at least from me)
<coolbhavi> ah ok! it was nearly a month's time so I decided to ping again
<coolbhavi> dpm, replied on the bug, thanks again!
<coolbhavi> hey cwayne
<coolbhavi> I saw the same behaviour of your app on amd64 in another app
<cwayne> coolbhavi: ah, so at least it's not something I did :)
<coolbhavi> yes. could you please do me a favour
<coolbhavi> ?
<coolbhavi> cwayne, the app name is interest-calculation and could you please try to install on your amd64 and send me a screenshot across so I'll report a bug
<coolbhavi> because I use a 32 bit system
<cwayne> coolbhavi: sure thing -- sent
<cwayne> coolbhavi: its funny, if you search for the actual package name it works
<cwayne> interest-calculation
<cwayne> but if you search 'interest calculation' then select the entry with all the metadata + screenshots, it doesnt work
<coolbhavi> thanks
<coolbhavi> ll report a bug then
<coolbhavi> please send me a screenshot of your app too
<coolbhavi> cwayne, ^^
<cwayne> coolbhavi: sent
<coolbhavi> got it cwayne! thanks a lot!
 * coolbhavi hugs cwayne 
<cwayne> :)
<coolbhavi> oops a bad power cut
<coolbhavi> logging off
<coolbhavi> good night!
<coolbhavi> ll report the bug and update on list tomorrow
<coolbhavi> ciao all!
#ubuntu-arb 2012-12-12
<coolbhavi> hey cwayne good morning!
<cwayne> good morning coolbhavi!
<cwayne> coolbhavi: did you log that bug?
<coolbhavi> cwayne, logging it now
<coolbhavi> :)
<coolbhavi> cwayne, https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-portal/+bug/1089423
<cwayne> coolbhavi: thanks!
<coolbhavi> :)
<coolbhavi> dpm, hey
#ubuntu-arb 2012-12-13
<cwayne> mornin coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> cwayne, good morning!
#ubuntu-arb 2012-12-14
<coolbhavi> hey dpm
<coolbhavi> busy?
<coolbhavi> happy birthday wendar btw :-)
<wendar> coolbhavi: thanks :)
<coolbhavi> wendar, no mention :)
#ubuntu-arb 2012-12-15
<cwayne> is there any way to get into extras without going into usc?
